# Dual Boot Slackware & XP



## Bull Terrier (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I have 2 hard drives. Slackware will be hda, XP will be hdb.
How do I make lilo boot XP????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

After you're done installing Slack,edit /etc/lilo.conf and change the *default=* line to whatever the *label=* line is for your XP drive.

```
boot=/dev/hda
map=/boot/map
[b]default=[/b]"linux"
keytable=/boot/us.klt
prompt
nowarn
timeout=100
```
HTH
lynch


----------



## Bull Terrier (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey lynch

I have tried...

other = /dev/hdb1
table = /dev/hdb1
label = Windoze 

and when I've installed lilo again it's come up with an error...

bash-2.05b# lilo
Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed
Added Slackware *
Fatal: Partition entry not found.

I have also tried...

other = /dev/hdb1
table = /dev/hdb
label = Windoze 

lilo installs OK, but when I select Windoze it says "loading Windoze" and nothing happens. 


Any ideas???

Thanks in advance...


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Try fdisk -l /dev/hdb and see what the partition table (if any) looks like. Then try the same command for /dev/hda. Did you, by any chance, install XP when /dev/hdb was the primary disk? It sounds as though the partition table info is not present, which is why LILO is complaining. 

Hope this helps -- any info appreciated.


----------



## Bull Terrier (Mar 8, 2003)

Heh Codejockey,

The Win XP boots as master by it's self, so there isn't a prob with XP.
Yes I installed XP when it was the only drive in the PC. (Is this what you mean when it was the primary disc???)
Could it be hdb1 (c: drive) is formatted with NTFS??????

bash-2.05b# fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/hda1 1 24 192748+ 83 Linux
/dev/hda2 25 4888 39070080 5 Extended
/dev/hda5 25 1483 11719386 83 Linux
/dev/hda6 1484 3915 19535008+ 83 Linux
/dev/hda7 3916 4523 4883728+ 83 Linux
/dev/hda8 4524 4645 979933+ 83 Linux
/dev/hda9 4646 4888 1951866 82 Linux swap


bash-2.05b# fdisk -l /dev/hdb

Disk /dev/hdb: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/hdb1 * 1 2550 20482843+ 7 HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hdb2 2551 7297 38130277+ f Win95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hdb5 2551 6375 30724281 b Win95 FAT32
/dev/hdb6 6376 7297 7405933+ 7 HPFS/NTFS

Thanks for your help.
Appreciate it.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

I think you will need a line such as:

other=/dev/hdb

(note that this references the MBR of the slave drive on the first IDE channel, but not a specific partition, as in the two configurations you tried). I don't think you should need a table= statement at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DarkoX (Aug 11, 2003)

It is possible to make it.
I have win98 on hda1,mandrake on hda5,winXP on hdb1.
I installed XP when the disk was primary master & only disk in PC, then I move it to secondary master.

Win XP asks to be first disk.You have to swap hda & hdb disks.Modify /etc/lilo.conf to look like this:

other=/dev/hdb1
label=windows-xp
table=/dev/hdb
map-drive = 0x80
to = 0x81
map-drive = 0x81
to = 0x80

It fixed problem for me.


----------

